# DM boxes are leaving heavy edge



## finishcoat (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi looking for advice, I am new to running boxes when I first got the boxes they left beautiful edges after a couple of jobs they are leaving heavy edges...any ideas as to what can be causing this....


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

try to set up the crown blade again + check the screw at the end of the blade-you screw more in you have less mud at the end of the joint


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

As you use them the blades wear. I check mine every job and adjust/flip/replace as needed.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Also, check that the blade holder moves freely.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

1st thing that comes to mind is to check your blade height on the ends, like keke and fr8 said.

Way I do it is I pull my fingernail along the box's side shoes - the parts in red that are numbered 6079 and 6080 here: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Columbia-FatBoy-Box-Parts/

When I get to the blade, if my fingernail doesn't catch or doesn't catch too well on the blade, it means the blade isn't set low enough and needs adjustment on the ends. There's a little screw on each side of the blade holder that will do the adjusting. Some people like it up to 'fingernail width' in adjustment below the side shoes. But I prefer a little less.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

JustMe said:


> Some people like it up to 'fingernail width' in adjustment below the side shoes. But I prefer a little less.


But I should add that also depends on how thick your fingernails are.


----------



## finishcoat (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone!! I will give it a try, also do anyone know of any videos that show how to change blades, shoes etc. where I am from auto tools are not popular and there is no where to bring them for maintenance.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Check Wallboardtools YouTube channel


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

finishcoat said:


> Hi looking for advice, I am new to running boxes when I first got the boxes they left beautiful edges after a couple of jobs they are leaving heavy edges...any ideas as to what can be causing this....


it might not be the box....it could be the drywall


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

icerock drywall said:


> it might not be the box....it could be the drywall


Or operator error.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Magic said:


> Or operator error.


a photo would be nice...on a other note @ trim tex they say great things about you...keep up the good work Magic


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Changing a blade is easy. I use a flat screwdriver and tap on the end of the blade to slide it over a bit so it's sticking out the other side. Then just remove it. Before you put the new blade in, bend it in a bit in an arch or an slight "s" shape. This gives it some spring and the tension holds it in. Start on one side and tap it in as you go.

Sounds more complicated than it is.


----------

